# 120 gal black water biotope aquascape



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

no plants, just hardscape

I've been working on this tank for a few weeks now, I've been inspired by mongabay.com as well as other setups I've seen around the net 
Stats:

120 gal A.G.A. 2'x2'x4'
filtration: homemade sump 20L w/ bioballs magdrive 1200 HOB overflow
hardscape: driftwood, rounded stones, sticks, almond leaves
substrate: mix of multi purpose sand, playsand, and couple handfulls of mixed natural gravel

projected fish stock:

5 spotted silver dollars
4 severums
7 BN plecos
1 L075 pleco
1 adonis pleco ( juvenile 3")
1 rhino pleco ( 6")
1 striped rapheal
1 spotted rapheal
1 megalodoras irwini
1 pseudodoras niger
1 hoplosternum thoracatum
couple random others...

This my favorite tank by far to date - and there are NO plants whatsoever!!! You may probably see some minor changes to the hardscape on the right hand side in the future...

Full tank shot









Left hand side









Right hand side


----------



## SottyDont (Mar 28, 2005)

Love all that wood!

I really like the set up


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

VERY nice!! Looks like a good home for some apistos .


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, thats a great blackwater biotope! A big shoal of cardinals and Dicrossus filamentosus would look great and be 100% biotope correct, but I see that you have other plans...


----------



## Armin (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice set up. Apistos will love it.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I do have ideas for some small cichlids too. And I haven't ruled out apistos. I'm looking for laeticara dorsigera and curviceps. I would love to have a decent group of colombian tetras as well...


----------



## Dennis Quaresma (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow... Veery nice!

I've been wanting to do something like this for a long time, to keep some plecos and other bottom fishes, sure i'll start thinking about it again!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Dennis, if I were you, I'd go for it. This tank is perfect for plecos and other catfish. I'd like to put a little more leaf litter in the tank eventually but for now it'll have to do...


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

new pics:


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Excellent tank. I would like to ask you a question regarding your almond leaves. 

I am getting some myself, but I would like to know how often do you change the leaves?


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

i've had mine in there for about 3 weeks now and they have deteriorated quite a bit. I'll be romoving them soon. In some setups they'll deteriorate faster than others. I think 3 weeks should be max unless they are still in good shape.... Best thing is to just try it.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

I want that wood!! 

Great looking tank, mate... Will you add any plants? Crypts? Ferns?


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks, there's probably 8-10 large pieces of wood w/ several sticks and smaller chunks of wood in there. I will not be adding any plants. The biotope does not support plants.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks cool. Looks like a evil den for mean fishes.


----------



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,

it looks great. Do you want to add some floating plants? Like Lemna minor. It will not disturb your scape and it will help to reduce NO3.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I thought about it, but I dont' think I have enough light to support them... it's worth a try tho


----------



## greytdobe (May 25, 2007)

Absolutely breathtaking. My betta's and gourami's are quite envious!
Keep us updated please...


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

update: I have to tear this tank down and sell off all the fish....


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

why????


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm moving and can't have a large tank where I'll be living...


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

chadly said:


> I'm moving and can't have a large tank where I'll be living...


that stinks. it was a cool tank


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

tell me about it... I'm keeping all the wood and some of the smaller plecos for my 28 bowfront which I'll be rescaping after the move. I'll still have a few small tanks but nothing bigger than the 28...


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

That is awesome, I have a 40 tall rio ***** I am doing right now too, Its got fake plants in it to make up for lack of wood right now.

I have a piece of oak in there and a piece of mopani other then that its scarce, trying to set up the rio ***** and re-establish my big planted tank at the same time.

Where did you get all the wood from and what kind of wood is it? its really neat looking pieces.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I got all the wood from a friends, some I found and some I bought or won in an auction.

I friend of mine has this tank now. He's fully planted it and for his second planted tank it looks really sweet. You can find it over on www.miapg.com


----------

